#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Chulen Relbu

## Иван Денисов

Расскажите, что такое Chulen Relbu? И почему его нужно пить рано утром?

----------


## Бхусуку

> Расскажите, что такое Chulen Relbu? И почему его нужно пить рано утром?


Что, неужели тибетские доктора этого не знают?

----------

